
Silverlight 2 Release Candidate Now Available - ScottGu's Blog - martinsz
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2008/09/25/silverlight-2-release-candidate-now-available.aspx
======
yaj
I will probably wait ... I have to disable the last Silverlight Plugin in
Firefox to avoid some Silverlight based websites from crashing.

------
greyman
Is it already installable in Firefox? Last time I tried, it said that
Silverlight is installed, but it wasn't actually.

------
utnick
Still no webcam and mic support?

